

Detailed Cross-section of the Kowloon Walled City - ermias
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2014/10/28/detailed-cross-section-of-the-kowloon-walled-city-created-by-japanese-researchers/

======
swartkrans
Some great pictures of the place before its demolition can be found on this
article:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2139914/A-rare-
insig...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2139914/A-rare-insight-
Kowloon-Walled-City.html)

What an interesting place it used to be. Basically a 1898 agreement between
Britain and China created a legal limbo for a military base. Over time the
military base became a refuge for squatters. After Japan's surrender in WWII
the area grew into a dystopian-like lawless city that was ruled by criminal
gangs until police raids from 1970's to 1980's cleaned it up. From 1987 to
1992 everyone was evicted and in 1993 it was demolished.

------
valgaze
Bunch of photos from the late 80s: [http://www.mascontext.com/issues/19-trace-
fall-13/kowloon-wa...](http://www.mascontext.com/issues/19-trace-
fall-13/kowloon-walled-city-heterotopia-in-a-space-of-disappearance/)

~~~
GFischer
That article merits its own submission, it was a very interesting read.

------
panhandlr
If anyone is interested in working on a "walled city" mod to the game
"Banished" [http://www.shiningrocksoftware.com/2014-08-26-mod-kit-
beta/](http://www.shiningrocksoftware.com/2014-08-26-mod-kit-beta/) please
contact me.

------
wallflower
If you were ever looking for a coffee table book that may ensnare a guest's
attention if they choose to pick it up and 'glance' through it, City of
Darkness is one of the best. Unfortunately, it is now a collector's item now
(hundreds of dollars)

[http://www.amazon.com/City-Darkness-Life-Kowloon-
Walled/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/City-Darkness-Life-Kowloon-
Walled/dp/1873200137)

Note: There is a 2nd edition coming out soon (via Kickstarter)

------
dzhiurgis
Cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.spoon-
tamago.com%2F2014%2F10%2F28%2Fdetailed-cross-section-of-the-kowloon-walled-
city-created-by-japanese-researchers%2F&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.spoon-
tamago.com%2F2014%2F10%2F28%2Fdetailed-cross-section-of-the-kowloon-walled-
city-created-by-japanese-researchers)

------
stevep98
The site is now a park, and there are some sculptures of the old city, and a
version of the art linked at Spoon/Tamago.

See my pics! [http://imgur.com/a/NO9xB](http://imgur.com/a/NO9xB)

------
jacobolus
Also see this thread about the KWC from several months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7647607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7647607)

------
theklub
Awesome documentary on Kowloon.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lby9P3ms11w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lby9P3ms11w)

------
ChrisArchitect
regular posting of something KWC related. This one a blog post rehashing
content from 2010. Everyone loves it/fascinated by it

------
aw3c2
[http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2014/10/28/detailed-cross-
sectio...](http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2014/10/28/detailed-cross-section-of-
the-kowloon-walled-city-created-by-japanese-researchers/) seems to be the
actual source, citylab seems just to be an aggregator.

~~~
dang
Thanks. Url changed to this from [http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/11/rare-
maps-show-life-in...](http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/11/rare-maps-show-
life-in-hong-kongs-vice-filled-walled-city/382415/).

